# 2015 Top Producer



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Peterson Farms.....Kentucky.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/peterson-farms-wins-top-producer-of-the-year-2015-NAA-jeanne-bernick/


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Big out fit


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Read that they are a supplier to Makers Mark I'm not a big drinker but Makers Mark is simply the best.LOL Thanks again Mike for posting these interesting articles.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

cornshucker said:


> Read that they are a supplier to Makers Mark I'm not a big drinker but Makers Mark is simply the best.LOL Thanks again Mike for posting these interesting articles.


Makers mark is good. I try to avoid since the Japanese firm bought them out. Buffalo Trace and Bulleit are tough to beat for that price point.


----------

